# Arum: "UFC is junk, it's garbage."



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&id=22128



> By Mark Vester
> 
> During a recent talk with MMA Fanhouse, Top Rank's Bob Arum unloaded some big shots at the UFC and Mixed Martial Arts. Arum's recent comments land on the eve of UFC president Dana White's recent negative comments about boxing and the Floyd Mayweather-Juan Manuel Marquez pay-per-view.
> 
> ...


What a plonker.

Considering how many people think boxing to be nothing but "Two thick blokes punching each other in the face.", the last thing you would expect out of boxing circles is exactly the same misinformed uneducated opinions about another sport. And yet, here we are having to listen to this. It's like the school playground with some boxing people.


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

What people like him dont understand that its a different sport. Stop comparing boxers to mma fighters...

What he doesnt understand that yes, boxers are generally "ethnic" also meaning they are mostly minorities but in MMA you have guys from around the world, from France, to Japan, Brazil, Holland, England, Mexico, everyfuckinwhere. It's way more global than boxing. And his comments regarding the skinhead tattood fan is appalling. He needs to understand that its a young sport that has attracted a younger generation.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

What a tit.


----------



## rogi (Aug 26, 2007)

Ono, so many white people, i'm scared. They have tattoos and everything, I hope they don't start burning crosses and lynch me.

what a racist ***.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

That's like saying :

"I went to a Baseball game once, and its nothing like Hockey. They don't even wear skates and they play on a grass field. Its not a true sport because the're sitting and waiting for their turn to try and hit a ball with a baseball bat. Anyone can play baseball, I use to play in my backyard with my friends when I was a kid. These people don't even train hard at all, they don't need to, they're just a bunch of thugs who play Human baseball bat hitting and running"

That's what boxers and MMA guys sound like when talking about the other sport.

Two sports, different things, let it be.


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

He's just like Dana White always talking sh!t


----------



## rogi (Aug 26, 2007)

Villian said:


> He's just like Dana White always talking sh!t


dana white, would get analy raped over by every news station if he said boxing audience sucks, they're all a bunch of blacks and latinos with tattos and he's afraid he would get mugged in the stands. Not to mention saying he think that audience would only watch UFC fights with Rampage or Rashad or another black guy fighting.


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

Dana says stupid sh!t all the time and you know it.


**I hate to admit this but a large portion of UFC fans are white racist males(skinheads). I really love the sport but its true.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

There are a lot of boxing fans who get into MMA every day. The same cant be said the other way around. This desaturation of boxing/fighting fans is what Arum is scared of. 

Kind of understandable really. Boxing in the west has completely dominated all other fighting sports for years. The big players don't know how to deal with competition from other sports as they haven't ever had it. Hence such a childish reaction.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

It's ironic that when Dana or Rogan take shots at boxing everybody is ere laughing but when somebody takes shots at MMA everybody here be crying. Arum gave alot of credit to MMA for being good promoters and even said he has learned from them. Thats more credit than MMA ever gives to boxing.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

70seven said:


> That's like saying :
> 
> "I went to a Baseball game once, and its nothing like Hockey. They don't even wear skates and they play on a grass field. Its not a true sport because the're sitting and waiting for their turn to try and hit a ball with a baseball bat. Anyone can play baseball, I use to play in my backyard with my friends when I was a kid. These people don't even train hard at all, they don't need to, they're just a bunch of thugs who play Human baseball bat hitting and running"
> 
> ...



Love you.

The guy ish right though, I mean I'm the biggest Jewish skinhead I know......and really what skill does MMA have when compared to boxing? MMA just has muay thai, wrestling, BJJ, karate, kickboxing, boxing and boxing has....boxing. Clearly a bigger skill set in boxing.


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

In other sports how many proffesional athletes do you know with swastika tattoos or racist affiliations? None that I know of.... but in MMA we've got quite a few guys. facts are facts .....


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Villian said:


> In other sports how many proffesional athletes do you know with swastika tattoos or racist affiliations? None that I know of.... but in MMA we've got quite a few guys. facts are facts .....


Maybe ish because MMA fighters only wear shorts and you can see everything on their body, or they're more vocal about their beliefs. You really don't thank there are racists in other sports?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I like boxing and MMA....what does that make me????:confused02:

CC420


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I can see where he is coming from with certain points. Most of the people i know cant stand UFC because they think it is just guys rolling around on the floor. This really puts off the casual audience, and im not going to disagree, it is boring as hell when you get fights which play out like that.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Villian said:


> In other sports how many proffesional athletes do you know with swastika tattoos or racist affiliations? None that I know of.... but in MMA we've got quite a few guys. facts are facts .....


O, come on. Boxing has some serious fruitcakes. Rapists who eat other peoples ears? Even the mighty Ali with his horrible "gorilla in manilla" comments on mainstream TV. Boxing has its share of c**ts as does MMA.

His racial comments don't bother me in the slightest. I've been listening to shite like that forever. I'm far more offended at his impression that MMA lacks skill or that an MMA fighter is somehow less noble then a boxer.

Out of curiosity, who has a swastika? I've seen some silly shit on their body's but nothing that extreme.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

Villian said:


> In other sports how many proffesional athletes do you know with swastika tattoos or racist affiliations? None that I know of.... but in MMA we've got quite a few guys. facts are facts .....


Dude, two fighters (that I know of) wears a swastika tattoo and both fight for minor league organisation. That's like a guy playing hokey in a weekend league with a racist tattoo. No one in the UFC is said to be a racist.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

MMA in general is probably the most ethnically diverse sport in the world, well besides soccer.


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> Maybe ish because MMA fighters only wear shorts and you can see everything on their body, or they're more vocal about their beliefs. You really don't thank there are racists in other sports?


There certainly is I bet but I think MMA appeals to them alot more than boxing or basketball would for obvious reasons. I dont want to hijack this thread but thats my opinion.

To Soojooko, 
M1 fighter Toni Valtonen, Aleks Emelianenko, KOTC Melvin Costa amongst others.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> I like boxing and MMA....what does that make me????:confused02:
> 
> CC420


Like most other MMA fans I would imagine.


----------



## rogi (Aug 26, 2007)

hommage1985 said:


> It's ironic that when Dana or Rogan take shots at boxing everybody is ere laughing but when somebody takes shots at MMA everybody here be crying. Arum gave alot of credit to MMA for being good promoters and even said he has learned from them. Thats more credit than MMA ever gives to boxing.



Yeah, because boxing is doing so well, all criticism of it is unjust and is only coming from UFC and MMA fans. :sarcastic12:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

There are MMA fans on a MMAForum, what the ****?!



Villian said:


> There certainly is I bet but I think MMA appeals to them alot more than boxing or basketball would for obvious reasons. I dont want to hijack this thread but thats my opinion.


Yeah, skinheads just love Brazilians and Japanese folk....


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

I hate people like this. How can you say there's no skill involved? Look at people like Couture, A.Silva, Maia and tell me there's no skill involved. Some boxing fanatics are scared of mma's success so they defend "their sport" by bad mouthing mma and the fans of mma. I can appreciate both sports but some people are dicks and see mma as just a glorified street fight.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

rogi said:


> Yeah, because boxing is doing so well, all criticism of it is unjust and is only coming from UFC and MMA fans. :sarcastic12:


Boxing still holds the record for PPV buys. 2.4 million buys for a dying sport. UFC is supposed to be taking over but according to Bob Arum there numbers are BS. He said that UFC 100 did less then 1,000,000 buys.


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> There are MMA fans on a MMAForum, what the ****?!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, skinheads just love Brazilians and Japanese folk....



They hate that part of it


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Dana talks shit, but he has never disrespected boxers as elite athletes.

Thankfully, guys like Arum are becoming rarer and rarer.



70seven said:


> That's like saying :
> 
> "I went to a Baseball game once, and its nothing like Hockey. They don't even wear skates and they play on a grass field. Its not a true sport because the're sitting and waiting for their turn to try and hit a ball with a baseball bat. Anyone can play baseball, I use to play in my backyard with my friends when I was a kid. These people don't even train hard at all, they don't need to, they're just a bunch of thugs who play Human baseball bat hitting and running"
> 
> ...


Excellent post.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

vandalian said:


> Thankfully, guys like Arum are becoming rarer and rarer.


... and deader and deader.


----------



## rogi (Aug 26, 2007)

T.Bone said:


> I hate people like this. How can you say there's no skill involved? Look at people like Couture, A.Silva, Maia and tell me there's no skill involved. Some boxing fanatics are scared of mma's success so they defend "their sport" by bad mouthing mma and the fans of mma. I can appreciate both sports but some people are dicks and see mma as just a glorified street fight.


it's always scared promoters and fighters, cause they know they're losing audiences and market share with their shitty fights. not to mention their bruised egoes.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

Villian said:


> **I hate to admit this but a large portion of UFC fans are white racist males(skinheads). I really love the sport but its true.


That is the most ignorant, idiotic comment I have ever read from someone who is supposed to be a fan of the sport. Tell us...what survey or poll have your completed that allows you to be so insightful? Millions of fans out there and you of all people got your finger on the pulse of the fan eh? Stupid...just stupid.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

vandalian said:


> Dana talks shit, but he has never disrespected boxing as a sport or disrespected boxers as athletes.
> 
> Thankfully, guys like Arum are becoming rarer and rarer.


He has disrespected Boxing many times. Look how he trashed Marquez by saying he doesn't even know his name. Marquez is a legend and Dana White would still be teaching Boxercise if he didn't have billionaire freinds.

At least Arum can say MMA is garbage, he could play the I love MMA but card that Dana uses to cloud his hate for boxing.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

rogi said:


> it's always scared promoters and fighters, cause they know they're losing audiences and market share with their shitty fights. not to mention their bruised egoes.


Boxing done 2.4 million PPV buys for 1 event.

Bro only in America and Canada is UFC more popular than boxing. The rest of the world will be watching Mayweather vs Marquez September 19. It's even possible that in USA and Canada that Mayweather vs Marquez will outsell UFC 103, then again Dana can just relise more bs numbers to claim he done more buys.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

hommage1985 said:


> He has disrespected Boxing many times. Look how he trashed Marquez by saying he doesn't even know his name. Marquez is a legend and Dana White would still be teaching Boxercise if he didn't have billionaire freinds.
> 
> At least Arum can say MMA is garbage, he could play the I love MMA but card that Dana uses to cloud his hate for boxing.


Did you watch the clip? Dana clearly had a brain-fry moment. He wasn't being disrepectfull to wassisname at all? I think he genuinely forgot. I've never seen Dana trash a boxer other than Mayweather, who likes the trash game anyway.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Villian said:


> In other sports how many proffesional athletes do you know with swastika tattoos or racist affiliations? None that I know of.... but in MMA we've got quite a few guys. facts are facts .....


Keep race out of this Villian.....that goes for anyone else that may bring it up...it has no place here.....

CC420


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Did you watch the clip? Dana clearly had a brain-fry moment. He wasn't being disrepectfull to wassisname at all? I think he genuinely forgot. I've never seen Dana trash a boxer other than Mayweather, who likes the trash game anyway.


Whatever smart guy. He knew Marquez's name but was acting like Marquez is a nobody. Marquez is a bigger draw in Mexico than Danas whole roster.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Villian said:


> Dana says stupid sh!t all the time and you know it.
> 
> 
> **I hate to admit this but a large portion of UFC fans are white racist males(skinheads). I really love the sport but its true.


Can we turn down the stupid a little bit?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

hommage1985 said:


> Boxing done 2.4 million PPV buys for 1 event.
> 
> Bro only in America and Canada is UFC more popular than boxing. The rest of the world will be watching Mayweather vs Marquez September 19. It's even possible that in USA and Canada that Mayweather vs Marquez will outsell UFC 103, then again Dana can just relise more bs numbers to claim he done more buys.


 
This is totally true, and I will be watching the Boxing.....I dont care about Rich vs. Vitor.....UFC 103 to me is one that Dana and Zuffa put on just to have a monthly PPV......Dana is kinda hypocritical because he doesnt alway put the best fights on PPV that we wanna see....

Thats how i feel about UFC 103 so most likely I'll watch the boxing or both and DVR one......

CC420


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

hommage1985 said:


> He has disrespected Boxing many times. Look how he trashed Marquez by saying he doesn't even know his name. Marquez is a legend and Dana White would still be teaching Boxercise if he didn't have billionaire freinds.
> 
> At least Arum can say MMA is garbage, he could play the I love MMA but card that Dana uses to cloud his hate for boxing.


I said Dana didn't disrespect boxers as elite athletes. Saying people don't know Marquez's name is more a stab at boxing's inept promoters, in my mind.

How do you have so much insight into Dana's "hate for boxing," anyway?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

hommage1985 said:


> Whatever smart guy. He knew Marquez's name but was acting like Marquez is a nobody. Marquez is a bigger draw in Mexico than Danas whole roster.


 
Keep it civil.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

hommage1985 said:


> Whatever smart guy. He knew Marquez's name but was acting like Marquez is a nobody. Marquez is a bigger draw in Mexico than Danas whole roster.


Whatever. That's how I saw it.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

he's just old and yearns for a simpler time where Frank Sinatra ruled, Doris Day sang, Leave it to Beaver made us laugh in a wholesome way and GM made cars people wanted.

Now you have a black president, gay marriage, rap music and reality tv shows; it's just too much for him to handle.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

footodors said:


> he's just old and yearns for a simpler time where Frank Sinatra ruled, Doris Day sang, Leave it to Beaver made us laugh in a wholesome way and GM made cars people wanted.
> 
> Now you have a black president, gay marriage, rap music and reality tv shows; it's just too much for him to handle.


LMAO, true.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Know what's "garbage?" That we'll never see Mayweather-Pacquiao, whether or not each one wins or loses his next fight, because Mayweather refuses to negotiate with Pacquiao.

That's boxing's problem. The best fighters rarely fight the best fighters. Everyone's so afraid to have their guy lose, because a single loss is treated like the end of a career. So we get guys ducking and dodging like crazy.

That's "garbage."


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

vandalian said:


> Know what's "garbage?" That we'll never see Mayweather-Pacquiao, whether or not each one wins or loses his next fight, because Mayweather refuses to negotiate with Pacquiao.
> 
> That's boxing's problem. The best fighters rarely fight the best fighters. Everyone's so afraid to have their guy lose, because a single loss is treated like the end of a career. So we get guys ducking and dodging like crazy.
> 
> That's "garbage."


That's the real problem with boxing, in boxing 1 or 2 losses can derail your entire career. In MMA if you don't have a couple of losses on your record you aren't fighting the best guys (generally). Boxing promoters find a half way decent fighter and feed him cans until he gets to somewhere around 20 - 0 or better then they match him with another fighter with a similar record in a big money fight. It's to easy to manufacture champions in boxing and yet people still fall for it every time. It's very rare that you see to good up and coming fighters fight each other early on in their careers. It's just to big of a risk for the promoters really.


----------



## BadTrip (Dec 31, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> This is totally true, and I will be watching the Boxing.....I dont care about Rich vs. Vitor.....UFC 103 to me is one that Dana and Zuffa put on just to have a monthly PPV......Dana is kinda hypocritical because he doesnt alway put the best fights on PPV that we wanna see....
> 
> Thats how i feel about UFC 103 so most likely I'll watch the boxing or both and DVR one......
> 
> CC420


Are you serious???:confused03: Wow. ....personally I'd rather see two newbie MMA guys going after one another ...where there are so many variables and ways to win than in boxing.
To me it's sort of like saying that triathalon competitors aren't good runners.....or bikers.....or swimmers. While I agree that they don't world records in those respective events, how many WR holding swimmers could go on to jog a marathon, then bike a hundred miles (or whatever the distance is)?

I respect your opinion and all.... but dude.. ? boxing? Hoi!! It just seems so one dimensional now.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

he just comes off like any other retard talking shit about mma without knowing anything about it except maybe even dumber cause he actually brought tattoos into the argument.... like seriously?


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

HaVoK said:


> That is the most ignorant, idiotic comment I have ever read from someone who is supposed to be a fan of the sport. Tell us...what survey or poll have your completed that allows you to be so insightful? Millions of fans out there and you of all people got your finger on the pulse of the fan eh? Stupid...just stupid.


Sorry if it hurts your feelings but facts are facts. 
The mod already said to leave it alone so I will.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Villian said:


> Sorry if it hurts your feelings but facts are facts.
> The mod already said to leave it alone so I will.


But you didn't.

And from what I've seen you have no "facts" to back up your statement.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

70seven said:


> That's what boxers and MMA guys sound like when talking about the other sport.
> 
> Two sports, different things, let it be.


I've never heard mma guys say anything bad about the sport of boxing. I've heard talk about how badly it is corrupted by management, prime example being Don King absolutely screwing over Mike Tyson, but I've never heard anyone actually trash the combat sport itself.


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

To Vandalian,
How about you go read the entire thread again then comeback and tell me what other facts you want.

To Rabakill, you know damn well it happens all the time.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

rogi said:


> Ono, so many white people, i'm scared. They have tattoos and everything, I hope they don't start burning crosses and lynch me.
> 
> what a racist ***.





Villian said:


> Dana says stupid sh!t all the time and you know it.
> 
> 
> **I hate to admit this but a large portion of UFC fans are white racist males(skinheads). I really love the sport but its true.


I can't believe I'm reading shit like this on MMAF. Wow. You guys are being just as ignorant and bigoted as Arum in these posts. 

Rogi, calling someone a "racist ***" is just as ignorant as being one yourself. That's absolutely appalling. 

Villian, I've never met a single fan of MMA that's a skinhead, so saying that a large portion of their fan base are skinheads is extremely ignorant, too. Sure there are probably a few who are, but I'm sure there's a strong correlation between the number of skinheads in the population and the number who are fans of the UFC, it's probably fairly even... This shit is seriously getting ridiculous. 

Since when do we as MMA fans take something like this said by some nobody and make ourselves look horrible because this dude is all butthurt and making himself look like a bigot, racists asshat? Let this guy burn himself, he doesn't need our help. And even more so, we don't need to make ourselves look like morons and bigots too. Say he's a bigot, a racist, an idiot, past his prime, a geezer or what have you, but do not resort to his same methods of preaching. This is one case wehre you don't fight fire with fire, you just let the fire burn itsself out. MMA as a whole is already under the social microscope, we don't need crap like this dragging us back down the hill we've been fighting so hard to climb up.


----------



## Sevren (Sep 10, 2009)

vandalian said:


> Know what's "garbage?" That we'll never see Mayweather-Pacquiao, whether or not each one wins or loses his next fight, because Mayweather refuses to negotiate with Pacquiao.
> 
> That's boxing's problem. The best fighters rarely fight the best fighters. Everyone's so afraid to have their guy lose, because a single loss is treated like the end of a career. So we get guys ducking and dodging like crazy.
> 
> That's "garbage."


If you think that MMA is immune to something like that, you need a dose of reality.

Just a few years ago it seemed like anybody would fight his own mother, yet now we won't see GSP vs Silva because of weight classes, we won't see Silva vs Machida because they are friends, and we won't see Brock vs Fedor because they are not in the same organization.

It's all about money, and it's just a matter of time before MMA fighters make as much money as boxers and then get to pick who they want to fight, and when they want to fight.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

We had an older boxer (15 years of boxing) join our MMA gym just recently. When he came in we both wrapped our fists together the same way, then went and hit the bags. He showed me hard close range hooks and uppercuts, I should him low-mid-high kicks and throws. 


Boxers have a lot to offer us, their science is very specific. But we have a lot to offer boxers, our science is broad and demanding.



The only difference I see is the formula for beating a boxer in MMA is takedown->submit, but the formula for beating an MMA fighter in a boxing match is not so specific.


Can't we all get along?


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Sevren said:


> If you think that MMA is immune to something like that, you need a dose of reality.
> 
> Just a few years ago it seemed like anybody would fight his own mother, yet now we won't see GSP vs Silva because of weight classes, we won't see Silva vs Machida because they are friends, and we won't see Brock vs Fedor because they are not in the same organization.
> 
> It's all about money, and it's just a matter of time before MMA fighters make as much money as boxers and then get to pick who they want to fight, and when they want to fight.


Didn't say it's immune, but even guys like Roy Jones Jr. have admitted UFC has done a better jab at matching up top guys.



Villian said:


> To Vandalian,
> How about you go read the entire thread again then comeback and tell me what other facts you want.


Thanks for the neg rep attempt and the "dick head" comment. Lucky for me, you have no rep power.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Villian said:


> To Rabakill, you know damn well it happens all the time.


No, I don't. Any mma practitioner who thinks boxing is useless and or a waste of time is an idiot, boxing employs methods that are useful in mma.


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> I can't believe I'm reading shit like this on MMAF. Wow. You guys are being just as ignorant and bigoted as Arum in these posts.
> 
> Rogi, calling someone a "racist ***" is just as ignorant as being one yourself. That's absolutely appalling.
> 
> ...


Nice post but I think you misunderstood me I love MMA its the most exciting sport in the world and I'm not trying disparge it but facts are facts. Skin****s are into MMA more than any other sport in the world period. A number of MMA fighters have rac**t tattoos prominently displayed on them(Aleks Emelianenko, Melvin Costa, Toni Valtonen). It is not uncommon to google an MMA fighter/topic and get redirected to stormfront(I promise it happened to me). 

But lets leave that alone i've been warned already.:thumbsup:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

BadTrip said:


> Are you serious???:confused03: Wow. ....personally I'd rather see two newbie MMA guys going after one another ...where there are so many variables and ways to win than in boxing.
> To me it's sort of like saying that triathalon competitors aren't good runners.....or bikers.....or swimmers. While I agree that they don't world records in those respective events, how many WR holding swimmers could go on to jog a marathon, then bike a hundred miles (or whatever the distance is)?
> 
> I respect your opinion and all.... but dude.. ? boxing? Hoi!! It just seems so one dimensional now.


 
Yes, I was serious and Im glad you respect my decision.....:thumbsup:

Boxing isnt one dimensional, there is head movements, foot works, angles and fakes that all factor in and you will see all that come into play in this Mayweather fight......

I have no clue where you were going with the triathalon and all that.....

Im just saying on this night I would rather pay to watch Mayweather than Rich Franklin vs. Vitor.......


That doesnt mean I wont see all those fights, but this night boxing will come first...

CC420


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> Yes, I was serious and Im glad you respect my decision.....:thumbsup:
> 
> Boxing isnt one dimensional, there is head movements, foot works, angles and fakes that all factor in and you will see all that come into play in this Mayweather fight......
> 
> ...


Now thats a real fight fan :thumb02:


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Villian said:


> Nice post but I think you misunderstood me I love MMA its the most exciting sport in the world and I'm not trying disparge it but facts are facts. Skinheads are into MMA more than any other sport in the world period. A number of MMA fighters have racist tattoos prominently displayed on them(Aleks Emelianenko, Melvin Costa, Toni Valtonen). It is not uncommon to google an MMA fighter/topic and get redirected to stormfront(I promise it happened to me).
> 
> But lets leave that alone i've been warned already.:thumbsup:


a: lots of people get tattoos

b: guys need to shave their heads for mma, not just white guys, Anderson Silva is technically a skinhead

c: look up guys attached to the Russian mafia and you are surprised you find racist connections?

d: Actual neonazi racist white guys are not the majority of UFC fans.... what the hell are you even talking about, skinhead fans, this is an absolutely absurd topic.


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

you dont understand it just leave it alone.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Clearly there are more people with hair!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Clearly there are more people with hair!


 
LOL there's alot of bald dudes in the crowd though....DAM

i mean Im bald and certainly not a skin head but was that the best pick I can find like 20 bald heads in there........:confused05:


CC420


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

What is a "large portion," anyway?



coldcall420 said:


> LOL there's alot of bald dudes in the crowd though....DAM
> 
> i mean Im bald and certainly not a skin head but was that the best pick I can find like 20 bald heads in there........:confused05:
> 
> CC420


Dana White fan club?

Main thing here is that Arum is being a jackass. Sure, Dana's full of sit sometimes have I seen him pretend boxing isn't a real sport and boxers aren't real athletes. But that's what Arum is doing, or at least implying, with his asinine comments about guys "rolling around on the ground." 

It's called grappling, jackass, and it's been around just as long as boxing has. Get a freakin' clue.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> LOL there's alot of bald dudes in the crowd though....DAM
> 
> i mean Im bald and certainly not a skin head but was that the best pick I can find like 20 bald heads in there........:confused05:
> 
> ...


yeah, bald dudes who work in a corporate office and are 45 years old and spend a crapload of money on tickets. I mean, how are these punk teenage skinheads supposed to afford UFC tickets anyway? Is there an uprising of rich neonazi's that I somehow completely missed?


----------



## Sevren (Sep 10, 2009)

vandalian said:


> Didn't say it's immune, but even guys like Roy Jones Jr. have admitted UFC has done a better jab at matching up top guys.


That's the thing, top fighters fighting each other has nothing to do with the UFC, and more to do with the fact that fighters don't make nearly as much money as boxers.

There was a time in boxing where the elite of the sport would fight each other, no matter what weight class they were in. Duran, Leonard, Ali, Frasier, only to name a few. Have you ever heard of one of those guys ducking another boxer?

The UFC payouts are growing, but not too long ago you could be the main event and get what.. 20k? 40k maybe? If you fight every 2 or 3 months, when you are offered a fight, you take it no matter who you are fighting. Now guys like Silva, GSP, Fedor, Couture and all the others are starting to make 100k+ per fight, and suddenly they get to pick who they want to fight, and when they want to fight. The UFC has to be making a crapload of money, if you look at the PPV and gate numbers, and fighters will demand more and more. If they don't get what they want, they will go to other organizations that will willingly pay them what they deserve.

Ask yourself how many times per year, and who, Silva would fight if he was making 2M+ per fight. Money has a tendency to ruin everything.

I'm a fan of boxing and MMA, and I will probably always be no matter what, but I totally disagree when people say that the UFC is doing a great matchmaking job, when most fighters can only accept what they are offered, and when we can already see signs of fighters demanding what they want now that their paychecks are getting bigger.


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

Villian said:


> Sorry if it hurts your feelings but facts are facts.
> The mod already said to leave it alone so I will.


What facts are you basing this on?


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Funny how some boxing fans get pissed off when they get stereotyped as gangsters and thugs, yet they line up to stereotype MMA fans as skinheads and white supremacists.

The UFC light heavyweight champion is part Korean. The middleweight champion is a black Brazilian. The light heavyweight champion is Japanese-Brazilian.

Not sure where the appeal is for the Neo-Nazi set.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Well you listen hear N-gger, If anyones gonna be having sex with my sister is gonna be me.

***********! MMA is the best sport in the world, boxing is for them N-ggers. ***********.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Sevren said:


> That's the thing, top fighters fighting each other has nothing to do with the UFC, and more to do with the fact that fighters don't make nearly as much money as boxers.
> 
> There was a time in boxing where the elite of the sport would fight each other, no matter what weight class they were in. Duran, Leonard, Ali, Frasier, only to name a few. Have you ever heard of one of those guys ducking another boxer?
> 
> ...


It is about money, yeah, but's also about UFC's domination of the industry, the way the NFL dominates football. Signed fighters have to take certain fights if they want to stay near the top of the pecking order.



steveo412 said:


> Well you listen hear N-gger, If anyones gonna be having sex with my sister is gonna be me.
> 
> ***********! MMA is the best sport in the world, boxing is for them N-ggers. ***********.


Better be careful. Folks are gonna take you seriously.


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> Well you listen hear N-gger, If anyones gonna be having sex with my sister is gonna be me.
> 
> ***********! MMA is the best sport in the world, boxing is for them N-ggers. ***********.


DAMN RIGHT! It's about time we stop watching this here nascar and go where all us white people are, MMA!

Karate, boxing, wrestling, brazilian jiu jitsu, judo, these were all discovered by the hooooowhite man. Which is why I enjoy hoowatching it so much. every UFC I go to is like my local KKK gatherings.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

sk double i said:


> DAMN RIGHT! It's about time we stop watching this here nascar and go where all us white people are, MMA!


***********! Boxing you may as well just watch Football or Basketball all the sports built for the blacks cause we puny little white boys got no chins and cant punch good like dem boxers so we just roll around all gay like.


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

Ok....


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Villian said:


> Ok....


psst.... they're mocking you


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> ***********! Boxing you may as well just watch Football or Basketball all the sports built for the blacks cause we puny little white boys got no chins and cant punch good like dem boxers so we just roll around all gay like.


Did you say GAY?!?! There arent any gays here in alabama! Just us hoowhite folk and our UFC PPV/KKK meetings.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

...and this thread is officially off the rails.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

**attention**



sk double i said:


> What facts are you basing this on?


He was told to drop race.....you do the same....



steveo412 said:


> Well you listen hear N-gger, If anyones gonna be having sex with my sister is gonna be me.
> 
> ***********! MMA is the best sport in the world, boxing is for them N-ggers. ***********.


Your flirting with an infraction dude, this is not a thread on race....DROP it....



steveo412 said:


> ***********! Boxing you may as well just watch Football or Basketball all the sports built for the blacks cause we puny little white boys got no chins and cant punch good like dem boxers so we just roll around all gay like.


Again drop it....



Villian said:


> Ok....


Thank you for listening....



rabakill said:


> psst.... they're mocking you


Not for long cuz infractions will start comming.....



sk double i said:


> Did you say GAY?!?! There arent any gays here in alabama! Just us hoowhite folk and our UFC PPV/KKK meetings.


You need to post to the topic of this thread or leave this thread.....

* Infractions or temp bans* are going out if this doesnt stop.....this means everyone.......

CC420


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

EDIT. Ooops. Sorry. No more silliness.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Soojooko said:


>


hahaha so simple but so funny hahah Repped



coldcall420 said:


> Your flirting with an infraction dude, this is not a thread on race....DROP it....












Cmon man its off the charts


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

Pfffffffffffffffffff


Coldcall - I'm not adding, I'm just laughing. Cmon, that sht is funny. Dont Don Imus me, I'm not even white.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

HaVoK said:


> That is the most ignorant, idiotic comment I have ever read from someone who is supposed to be a fan of the sport. Tell us...what survey or poll have your completed that allows you to be so insightful? Millions of fans out there and you of all people got your finger on the pulse of the fan eh? Stupid...just stupid.


This. This guy had a few brothers near one of cells in county and knows it all...STFU


----------



## Sevren (Sep 10, 2009)

vandalian said:


> It is about money, yeah, but's also about UFC's domination of the industry, the way the NFL dominates football. Signed fighters have to take certain fights if they want to stay near the top of the pecking order.


Yet, even with one organization dominating the industry, it is impossible to say who the best heavyweight in the world is. And if Silva moves up to LH, but decides not to fight Machida, we won't be able to tell who the best LH in the world is. As far as I know, even the other Silva, as well as little Nog, have clearly said that they do not wish to fight Machida.

If you were let's say GSP and your contract was about to expire with the UFC, and you asked let's say 500k per fight with a 3-fight deal, while the UFC offered you 250k per fight, what do you think would happen? Do you think another organization like Strikeforce couldn't pick him up and pay him 1.5M for a 3-fight deal? Do you think a Strikeforce PPV event with Gina, Fedor, and GSP wouldn't sell just because it does not have the UFC brand?

MMA is generating big numbers at the moment, and everyone will want a piece of the cake sooner or later.

I know I'm being very negative for a fan, but money controls everything and MMA will fall into the same trap as boxing did eventually.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

I think Boxing is on a slow decline. In a couple years MMA will have taken over, and Boxing will be a thing of the past. Boxing will be replaced by MMA, and we will see a much wider variety of fights occuring. Face it, boxing matches have become stale, they are no longer exciting to watch. MMA brings to the table what boxing brought when it was in it's early years, and that is a breathe of fresh air and variety that keeps everyone on their heels. There used to be a time when young kids strived to be boxers and make it big, now all you hear about is young kids getting into MMA. It might be a generation thing, but I really think it MMA will stick.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> hahaha so simple but so funny hahah Repped
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter if it's sarcastic, he shouldnt be throwing those words around or trolling. I'm sick of people getting away with this kind of shit. If I was a mod he would've been banned for it. The forum is for serious to light hearted discussion, not crap like that.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> It doesn't matter if it's sarcastic, he shouldnt be throwing those words around or trolling. I'm sick of people getting away with this kind of shit. If I was a mod he would've been banned for it. The forum is for serious to light hearted discussion, not crap like that.


 
He was dealt with and now Im fielding his annoying PM's.....

CC420


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Hmmm......PM me if you need some help with this CC...


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Darkwraith said:


> Hmmm......PM me if you need some help with this CC...


 
I tried to be cool with villian...but someone upper staff must have stepped in and hammered him....

Cant say he didnt deserve it.....but it wasnt me.....:confused02:

Smells like Toxic....:thumbsup:

CC420


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> I tried to be cool with villian...but someone upper staff must have stepped in and hammered him....
> 
> Cant say he didnt deserve it.....but it wasnt me.....:confused02:
> 
> ...


I do believe so...


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

Bunch of skinhead white guys? Had he noticed that our champions include two brazillians, a french Canadian and a very unwhite Hawaiian? I've always liked Arum but he certainly makes himself sound like an outdated old fool here.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Totally deserved it IMO. No room for that sort of ignorance here. Thank you Toxic.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

ufcrules said:


> Bunch of skinhead white guys? Had he noticed that our champions include two brazillians, a french Canadian and a very unwhite Hawaiian? I've always liked Arum but he certainly makes himself sound like an outdated old fool here.


Drop the race crap now please. That's it.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

sk double i said:


> What people like him dont understand that its a different sport. Stop comparing boxers to mma fighters...
> 
> What he doesnt understand that yes, boxers are generally "ethnic" also meaning they are mostly minorities but in MMA you have guys from around the world, from France, to Japan, Brazil, Holland, England, Mexico, everyfuckinwhere. It's way more global than boxing. And his comments regarding the skinhead tattood fan is appalling. He needs to understand that its a young sport that has attracted a younger generation.


Um... Well... I wouldn't say that MMA is "way more global than boxing." Boxing events are often similar to world cup events where you don't only have two guys fighting for their careers, you have them fighting for something of national pride as well.


This said, I think it's a stupid comment by Arum. I enjoy boxing over MMA, yes, but I don't think MMA is just for skinheads and tattooed idiots. There is a lot of art in MMA and I think it's at least as respectable as boxing.


Then again... I do get sick of the wrestling antics. I think they should have what PRIDE had where you get penalized for being boring. 

Though then again you'd be talking about the loss of about half of the UFC's fighters who primarily win by laying on top of guys for three rounds and grabbing a decision.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Darkwraith said:


> Drop the race crap now please. That's it.


He is just quoting the article that the thread is based on. Not being racist, just disagreeing with Arum


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Darkwraith said:


> Drop the race crap now please. That's it.


I'll race you to the nearest bar!



Tomislav III said:


> Um... Well... I wouldn't say that MMA is "way more global than boxing." Boxing events are often similar to world cup events where you don't only have two guys fighting for their careers, you have them fighting for something of national pride as well.
> 
> 
> This said, I think it's a stupid comment by Arum. I enjoy boxing over MMA, yes, but I don't think MMA is just for skinheads and tattooed idiots. There is a lot of art in MMA and I think it's at least as respectable as boxing.
> ...


Do they have an infraction in boxing for being boring? I don't watch it enough to know but I know there is a LOT of clinching when people get tired. I think you should get carded for that.

I do totally agree on teh "boring card' thing though.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> He is just quoting the article that the thread is based on. Not being racist, just disagreeing with Arum


Thanks Steveo, that was my intention. That we're a completely multi-cultural sport, contrary to Arum's view.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

ufcrules said:


> Thanks Steveo, that was my intention. That we're a completely multi-cultural sport, contrary to Arum's view.


And thank you for stating so rationally. We are trying to keep this thread from devolving like it was on the road to doing....


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> I'll race you to the nearest bar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do have a point that there are some boxing matches that have been very boring in the past and though the refs do break up excessive clinching, I don't think they do it enough some times. 


I think all combat sports are applicable with this - though boxing is a bit different because they're constantly on their feet, so I give a bit more room for them to clinch than for MMA, not a lot though.


----------



## OsborneMcCarty (Aug 26, 2008)

70seven said:


> That's like saying :
> 
> "I went to a Baseball game once, and its nothing like Hockey. They don't even wear skates and they play on a grass field. Its not a true sport because the're sitting and waiting for their turn to try and hit a ball with a baseball bat. Anyone can play baseball, I use to play in my backyard with my friends when I was a kid. These people don't even train hard at all, they don't need to, they're just a bunch of thugs who play Human baseball bat hitting and running"
> 
> ...


I love it! Rep +1


----------



## rogi (Aug 26, 2007)

hommage1985 said:


> Boxing still holds the record for PPV buys. 2.4 million buys for a dying sport. UFC is supposed to be taking over but according to Bob Arum there numbers are BS. He said that UFC 100 did less then 1,000,000 buys.


For one event a year maybe boxing does over a million buys. UFC gets less then a mill, but 12 times a year. But also wtf is your point? That boxing isn't a dying sport? That it's still as popular as it was 10-15 years ago?. Your response is dumb and doesn't have anything to do with anything posted here.


----------



## TruthHurts (Sep 11, 2009)

rogi said:


> For one event a year maybe boxing does over a million buys. UFC gets less then a mill, but 12 times a year. But also wtf is your point? That boxing isn't a dying sport? That it's still as popular as it was 10-15 years ago?. Your response is dumb and doesn't have anything to do with anything posted here.


I think what he's saying is that boxing may be in a slump but its not dead like Dana white and his MMA groupies would have you beleive.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Im guessing that if mma is so terrible and boxing is so great, then this jerk off wouldnt have made any comments about it. Boxing is searching for stars so bad that they tried to get mayweather to fight oscar again. You can tell that your sport is in trouble when you try to get the best boxer in the world to fight a guy that is completely washed up just because that guy is the most recognizable face in boxing, and he isnt even boxing anymore. This is just pathetic. I am a lot more excited about the world boxing classic thing that is coming up with froch, taylor, abraham, and a couple others then i am about this mayweather/marquez fight. Marquez is very good, but i think he gives up to much physically to mayweather to really stand a chance. It will be the same case for manny if they ever make the manny/floyd fight happen.


----------



## TruthHurts (Sep 11, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> Im guessing that if mma is so terrible and boxing is so great, *then this jerk off wouldnt have made any comments about it*. Boxing is searching for stars so bad that they tried to get mayweather to fight oscar again. You can tell that your sport is in trouble when you try to get the best boxer in the world to fight a guy that is completely washed up just because that guy is the most recognizable face in boxing, and he isnt even boxing anymore. This is just pathetic. I am a lot more excited about the world boxing classic thing that is coming up with froch, taylor, abraham, and a couple others then i am about this mayweather/marquez fight. Marquez is very good, but i think he gives up to much physically to mayweather to really stand a chance. It will be the same case for manny if they ever make the manny/floyd fight happen.


Tell that to Dana he's obsessed with boxing and cant stop talking about it.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

rogi said:


> For one event a year maybe boxing does over a million buys. UFC gets less then a mill, but 12 times a year. But also wtf is your point? That boxing isn't a dying sport? That it's still as popular as it was 10-15 years ago?. Your response is dumb and doesn't have anything to do with anything posted here.


Calm down. Discuss things in a rational manner please without being insulting.

Thanks.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

TruthHurts said:


> Tell that to Dana he's obsessed with boxing and cant stop talking about it.


He doesnt really start anything though, he just fires back at them.


----------



## TruthHurts (Sep 11, 2009)

steveo412 said:


> He doesnt really start anything though, he just fires back at them.


C'mon dude, the guy had a press conference solely dedicated to bashing the upcoming Mayweather fight.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

But it all started with boxers/boxing promoters bashing MMA though. The upstart sport starting taking fans(ME) away and now they don't know how to fix the erosion.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

DropKick said:


> That's the real problem with boxing, in boxing 1 or 2 losses can derail your entire career. In MMA if you don't have a couple of losses on your record you aren't fighting the best guys (generally). Boxing promoters find a half way decent fighter and feed him cans until he gets to somewhere around 20 - 0 or better then they match him with another fighter with a similar record in a big money fight. It's to easy to manufacture champions in boxing and yet people still fall for it every time. It's very rare that you see to good up and coming fighters fight each other early on in their careers. It's just to big of a risk for the promoters really.


In boxing a loss is far worse. Boxing is far more dangerous than MMA is. Take Miguel Cotto for example. His loss last year to Margarito was terrible for his body. Having an opponent throwing 100 punches per round for 11 rounds is far worse than getting subbed in 2 minutes, losing in a couple of rounds like MMA fighters do. MMA loses really don't take much out of fighters because the sport is way safer than boxing is.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I cant stand the commentary in boxing. It is always completely bias towards one fighter. I dont like having some dick behind a mic tell me which guy is going to win the fight. For some reason, it just ruins a fight for me. I also dont like to know how the judges are scoring a fight before it is over.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

TruthHurts said:


> I think what he's saying is that boxing may be in a slump but its not dead like Dana white and his MMA groupies would have you beleive.


Not really, im just saying that UFC's popularity is widely overated by Dana White. Like everything else. With the PPV buys being secret he can say they have done more to make his company look better. "Yeah we f'n done f'n 1.5 mill PPV buys" The MMA groupies here that and think they are missing out so they order the next PPV. Dana really is a great salesman. Always on countdown shows they reinvent history, which always involves fighters who are currently in his roster. They never show Fedor beating Nogs ass on the countdown shows. When Randy left, BJ Penn left, Tito left they never said their names.

Boxing at least lets guys be in the IBHOF no questions asked. Dana will only induct people he is cool with.



steveo412 said:


> He doesnt really start anything though, he just fires back at them.


Dana was the first one to talk shit about boxing. Remember UFC was nothing until a few years ago. When i mean nothing i mean selling less then 50,000 PPV a show. Go watch UFC 41 they are all over Felix Trinidads dick. Wow we got a mega boxing star here at our whack show.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

hommage1985 said:


> Not really, im just saying that UFC's popularity is widely overated by Dana White. Like everything else. With the PPV buys being secret he can say they have done more to make his company look better. "Yeah we f'n done f'n 1.5 mill PPV buys" The MMA groupies here that and think they are missing out so they order the next PPV. Dana really is a great salesman. Always on countdown shows they reinvent history, which always involves fighters who are currently in his roster. They never show Fedor beating Nogs ass on the countdown shows. When Randy left, BJ Penn left, Tito left they never said their names.
> 
> Boxing at least lets guys be in the IBHOF no questions asked. Dana will only induct people he is cool with.


If you think thats a knock on dana, your a bit off. Thats good business and marketing. Why would they show there fighters losing to someone that doesnt fight in the ufc? That would not make any sense. You can criticize dana all you want, but he turned a nothing sport into something huge and extremely popular. His methods are very effective, even if they are sometimes abrasive and harsh.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

hommage1985 said:


> Dana was the first one to talk shit about boxing. Remember UFC was nothing until a few years ago. When i mean nothing i mean selling less then 50,000 PPV a show. Go watch UFC 41 they are all over Felix Trinidads dick. Wow we got a mega boxing star here at our whack show.


Were not talking about years ago, thats really irrelavent right now. Mayweather has been bringing up sh-t for the last year or so about how the UFC is crap and what not and Dana has just been countering him. Back at UFC 41 MMA wasnt even competition for boxing, I doubt they even paid attention to it.


----------



## Sevren (Sep 10, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> I cant stand the commentary in boxing. It is always completely bias towards one fighter. I dont like having some dick behind a mic tell me which guy is going to win the fight. For some reason, it just ruins a fight for me. I also dont like to know how the judges are scoring a fight before it is over.


The HBO crew is completely biased, which is annoying. But then again, Joe Rogan, without being as biased, is still annoying as hell. But it won't stop me from watching MMA.

As for the judges scorecards, you don't see them until the end of the fight so I don't know what you're talking about. The scorecard that you see between rounds belong to a boxing analyst, not to the real judges.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Shows how much i know, i thought those were actual judges score cards. I like to watch boxing, but im not a hardcore fan by any stretch.


----------



## Sevren (Sep 10, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> Shows how much i know, i thought those were actual judges score cards. I like to watch boxing, but im not a hardcore fan by any stretch.


There's one exception : olympic boxing. Points are given to boxers landing clear punches, and you can see the points live as they are being awarded.

Otherwise, you're not supposed to see the scorecards before the fight is over. It's a topic that is often debated, and the main reason why it shouldn't be allowed is because it prevents excessive backpedaling in the later rounds.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Sevren said:


> The HBO crew is completely biased, which is annoying. But then again, Joe Rogan, without being as biased, is still annoying as hell. But it won't stop me from watching MMA.
> 
> As for the judges scorecards, you don't see them until the end of the fight so I don't know what you're talking about. The scorecard that you see between rounds belong to a boxing analyst, not to the real judges.


 
I though I read the UFC will be doing somthing with HBO comming up in the future.......:confused02:


Wonder if its taken all this time cuz Jim Lamply didnt want HBO to cover any MMA....I kid I kid.....

Seriously, though is the UFC doin somthin with HBO in the future? I swore I read that......


CC420


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> I though I read the UFC will be doing somthing with HBO comming up in the future.......:confused02:
> 
> 
> Wonder if its taken all this time cuz Jim Lamply didnt want HBO to cover any MMA....I kid I kid.....
> ...


No, Dana said he hated Showtime's execs, that HBO kicked its ass all the time, and that the UFC was signing with a name brand network to counteract Showtime, but it would not be HBO.

http://mmajunkie.com/news/15994/ufc...nger-targeted-at-showtime-not-strikeforce.mma



MMAJunkie said:


> The UFC president also hinted at a potential new broadcast partner for the new show, and though he declined to comment on who the new partner would be, White both promised to bury Showtime while simultaneously ruling out HBO as that potential network.
> 
> "[Showtime] sucked at boxing," White said. "They got their ass kicked by HBO, always, at boxing, yet they tried to stay in it. They got their ass kicked by HBO in programming, but they're still around.
> 
> "They're going to get their ass kicked in mixed martial arts, too – just not by HBO."


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

One of the stupidest things I've read all week.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

I am sorry to say but I actually agree in a small way to one thing he said.

Now do not get all pissed at me for this but MMA fighters do not throw or defend punches as good as a lot of the 3,000 champions out there. He does not put into consideration though that most of them are worrying about a lot of other things then just their opponents fists. He exagerated a lot by saying they can never throw a punch and when they do they can not take a punch but they are two different sports and he does not understand the complexity of MMA as well as a lot of people do not understand the skill of fighters like Pacman. Boxers train for years how to throw their punches perfectly all the time and defend against counter punches. That is pretty much all they worry about and in their sport that is all they should be doing. But to insult another sport is foolish and just shows he is worrying about the way a new generation is veiwing MMA more than Boxing.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Sevren said:


> The HBO crew is completely biased, which is annoying. But then again, Joe Rogan, without being as biased, is still annoying as hell. But it won't stop me from watching MMA.
> 
> As for the judges scorecards, you don't see them until the end of the fight so I don't know what you're talking about. The scorecard that you see between rounds belong to a boxing analyst, not to the real judges.


Max Kellerman is actually a big MMA fan and has defended it on air at an HBO boxing event. However, guys like Jim Lampley are a total joke when it comes to his hatred of MMA.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> No, Dana said he hated Showtime's execs, that HBO kicked its ass all the time, and that the UFC was signing with a name brand network to counteract Showtime, but it would not be HBO.
> 
> http://mmajunkie.com/news/15994/ufc...nger-targeted-at-showtime-not-strikeforce.mma


 
I thought since then Sicilian there was talk of some collaboration???:confused02: Probably I'm wrong but I swear I heard somthin......

CC420


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> I thought since then Sicilian there was talk of some collaboration???:confused02: Probably I'm wrong but I swear I heard somthin......
> 
> CC420


Th deal fell apart when HBO insisted on having control of the production and using it's own commentators apparently.

http://sports.espn.go.com/extra/mma/news/story?id=3051318


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

damn white devils and thier MMAs


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

Yeah, god forbid we get sick of two guys tapping each other for an hour with beach balls on their hands....pretty friggin lame. If boxing wants to draw people back, start using MMA gloves so that it isn't just all about speed, which it is.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

70seven said:


> That's like saying :
> 
> "I went to a Baseball game once, and its nothing like Hockey. They don't even wear skates and they play on a grass field. Its not a true sport because the're sitting and waiting for their turn to try and hit a ball with a baseball bat. Anyone can play baseball, I use to play in my backyard with my friends when I was a kid. These people don't even train hard at all, they don't need to, they're just a bunch of thugs who play Human baseball bat hitting and running"
> 
> ...


Now that was some funny shit my friend. I like boxing too, but love me some mma. As I always say the worlds full of f**king idiots. This schmuck might be one of the biggest.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

He must be really scared of how mma is surpassing boxing, and it's not because of their athletes but rather who is running things while braindead.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

DropKick said:


> Th deal fell apart when HBO insisted on having control of the production and using it's own commentators apparently.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/extra/mma/news/story?id=3051318


 
Your totally right and im right there wih you in his case you referrenced, its from Oct 2007, since then I know I heard or read somthing, but maybe its not happening, it was gonna be like a 24/7 countdown type thing for upcoming UFC PPV's based on the fighters.....

CC420


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

DropKick said:


> Max Kellerman is actually a big MMA fan and has defended it on air at an HBO boxing event. However, guys like Jim Lampley are a total joke when it comes to his hatred of MMA.


Lampley said that boxers are more skilled than MMA fighters. Which they are. Thats not hated thats stating facts.



Sevren said:


> That's the thing, top fighters fighting each other has nothing to do with the UFC, and more to do with the fact that fighters don't make nearly as much money as boxers.
> 
> There was a time in boxing where the elite of the sport would fight each other, no matter what weight class they were in. Duran, Leonard, Ali, Frasier, only to name a few. Have you ever heard of one of those guys ducking another boxer?
> 
> ...


The best fighting the best is a myth in MMA. Chuck Lidell had a title reign at heavyweight because he didn't fight the best fighters in his weight class. If the best really fought the best Chuck would have been a contender at best. He never did fight Wanderlei, Shogun, Ninja as soon as he stepped in with a real opponent in Rampage he was KTFO in seconds.


Clowns like Tim Sylvia would never have been champion either. Fedor would have kicked his butt years before he did. Brock wouldn't be champ right now either.

I can think of lots of instances of when the best didn't fight the best in MMA.

MMA is no different to boxing at all. The biggest names get the big fights. Unless of course you really believe that Brock Lesnar deserved a title shot before somebody like Okami.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

hommage1985 said:


> Lampley said that boxers are more skilled than MMA fighters. Which they are. Thats not hated thats stating facts.


Boxers are more skilled at *boxing*. That's stating facts.


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't see why MMA guys and boxing guys all bash each other. I love MMA and I'm totally uninterested in boxing, but that doesn't mean I have to bash boxing at every opportunity. They're two different sports, there's no reason that they can't coexist.


----------



## RWMenace (Aug 10, 2008)

Villian said:


> **I hate to admit this but a large portion of UFC fans are white racist males(skinheads). I really love the sport but its true.


Are you drunk?


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

What a dick, sounds like Arum is just jealous that MMA is becoming the sport of choice in the fight world. He should get over it and start taking BJJ classes.


----------



## mohod1982 (Oct 15, 2006)

hommage1985 said:


> Lampley said that boxers are more skilled than MMA fighters. Which they are. Thats not hated thats stating facts.
> 
> 
> The best fighting the best is a myth in MMA. Chuck Lidell had a title reign at heavyweight because he didn't fight the best fighters in his weight class. If the best really fought the best Chuck would have been a contender at best. He never did fight Wanderlei, Shogun, Ninja as soon as he stepped in with a real opponent in Rampage he was KTFO in seconds.
> ...


you are one of the few honest posters on this thread. everyone else just seems to go around quoting Dana word for word. :thumbsup:


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

1985 said:


> Lampley said that boxers are more skilled than MMA fighters. Which they are. Thats not hated thats stating facts.


Just how are boxers "more skilled" than MMA fighters? More skilled at what exactly? Boxing? Uhhhhhh...that's their sport. That's all they train. 

Does that sweep aside everything else an MMA fighter works on? His wrestling? His submission grappling? Are those not skills, in your mind?

Nonsense.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

hommage1985 said:


> Lampley said that boxers are more skilled than MMA fighters. Which they are. Thats not hated thats stating facts.


That is an ignorant statement. Boxers are better at boxing of course. They train to box. So how does that make them 'more skilled' than a fighter who has to train multiple martial arts and gain a proficiency in them? 


:confused02:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> I tried to be cool with villian...but someone upper staff must have stepped in and hammered him....
> 
> Cant say he didnt deserve it.....but it wasnt me.....:confused02:
> 
> ...


Shit now I owe him a cookie!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

slapshot said:


> Shit now I owe him a cookie!


 
We're done with that Slapshot..

Not tellin you again...

CC420


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> We're done with that Slapshot..
> 
> Not tellin you again...
> 
> CC420


Inc PM


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

70seven said:


> That's like saying :
> 
> "I went to a Baseball game once, and its nothing like Hockey. They don't even wear skates and they play on a grass field. Its not a true sport because the're sitting and waiting for their turn to try and hit a ball with a baseball bat. Anyone can play baseball, I use to play in my backyard with my friends when I was a kid. These people don't even train hard at all, they don't need to, they're just a bunch of thugs who play Human baseball bat hitting and running"
> 
> ...


haha that was awesome


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Darkwraith said:


> That is an ignorant statement. Boxers are better at boxing of course. They train to box. So how does that make them 'more skilled' than a fighter who has to train multiple martial arts and gain a proficiency in them?
> 
> 
> :confused02:


You answered your own question. Obviously somebody training in one thing is going to be better at the 1 thing than somebody training in 5 or 10 or 15 things.

A pitcher who only works on a curve ball is going to be more skilled than a pitcher who works on fast ball, curve ball, slider ect...

A person learning 1 language will be more efficient at that 1 language than a person learning 5 leanguages ect......

Its logical not ignorant at all.


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

Thats kookie talk! Seriously though, I understand what you are saying. But its debatable. 
I used to be a huge boxing fan until I found MMA. Now I have absolutely no interest in it.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

hommage1985 said:


> You answered your own question. Obviously somebody training in one thing is going to be better at the 1 thing than somebody training in 5 or 10 or 15 things.
> 
> A pitcher who only works on a curve ball is going to be more skilled than a pitcher who works on fast ball, curve ball, slider ect...
> 
> ...


Wow, terrible logic... How does being 1 dimensional equal being more skilled? Predictable one trick ponies get tooled by a versatile mma guy left and right. We have seen Boxers/kickboxers with no ground game fighting mma and even though they got better stand up than an average mma fighter its not so much better that it "outskills" the ground game of a versatile guy complely.
Also your logic about a pitcher who only trows 1 kind of balls being more skilled fails too. Again it makes you predictable and a good hitter will punish you quick for it, while a skilled pitcher who mixes it up is much more efficient. Basically a good pitcher is like a versatile mma fighter who builds a game plan based on his opponents and serves balls his opponent usually has most problems with.

Same thing about your language example; How useful is your perfect spanish when you are in say... France or Germany?

Basically mma is all about being versatile, a guy competing on Decathlon at olympics may not be #1 in the world at for example long jump, but its no brainer that winning gold in Decathlon takes more skills overall than it does for longjump simply because you need to be awesome at several things compared to just 1 thing.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Diokhan said:


> Wow, terrible logic... How does being 1 dimensional equal being more skilled? Predictable one trick ponies get tooled by a versatile mma guy left and right. We have seen Boxers/kickboxers with no ground game fighting mma and even though they got better stand up than an average mma fighter its not so much better that it "outskills" the ground game of a versatile guy complely.
> Also your logic about a pitcher who only trows 1 kind of balls being more skilled fails too. Again it makes you predictable and a good hitter will punish you quick for it, while a skilled pitcher who mixes it up is much more efficient. Basically a good pitcher is like a versatile mma fighter who builds a game plan based on his opponents and serves balls his opponent usually has most problems with.
> 
> Same thing about your language example; How useful is your perfect spanish when you are in say... France or Germany?
> ...


 
To make this simple.....If you put Floyd in there he would own the stand-up....Boxing, but the guy he fights say BJ would prob beat him cuz he's more rounded....

That doesnt take away that Floyd has the better stand-up.......

I think thats all he's sayin.......chill

CC420


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> To make this simple.....If you put Floyd in there he would own the stand-up....Boxing, but the guy he fights say BJ would prob beat him cuz he's more rounded....
> 
> That doesnt take away that Floyd has the better stand-up.......
> 
> ...


But he didn't say boxers have better standup than MMA fighters. He said boxers are more skilled than MMA fighters. Big difference.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

vandalian said:


> But he didn't say boxers have better standup than MMA fighters. He said boxers are more skilled than MMA fighters. Big difference.


You can choose any discipline you want I was just using boxing in my example......Take wrestling instead.....same thing..

CC420


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

That's fine. But Lampley's comments are indefensible. Even he has admitted he was wrong to say what he said.

Boxers train like crazy, absolutely. But to say they are "more skilled" than MMA fighters is ridiculous.

It's like calling a sprinter "more skilled" than a wide receiver, because he's faster.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

vandalian said:


> That's fine. But Lampley's comments are indefensible. Even he has admitted he was wrong to say what he said.
> 
> Boxers train like crazy, absolutely. But to say they are "more skilled" than MMA fighters is ridiculous.
> 
> It's like calling a sprinter "more skilled" than a wide receiver, because he's faster.


 
I only I agree thye are skilled at one discipline....:thumbsup:

CC420


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

Boxers are more skilled at Boxing and MMA fighters are more skilled at MMA. 

Anyhoo, I think Boxing's demise has been greatly exaggerated. I've been a boxing fan for years and I have to admit that for a few years there, boxing was in a terrible state. There were too many snore-fests, with two guys you'd never heard of cuddling each other for 10 rounds. I was bored to death with it and so I ended up discovering MMA. I thought for a while there that boxing was finished, but over the last couple of years, boxing seems to making a concerted effort to comeback. What with the success of British fighters like Hatton, Calzaghe, Kahn, Haye, Froch etc. and great fighters like Mayweather, Pacman, Hopkins, Margarito, Cotto, Clotty, Pavlik etc. on the scene, I'm more interested in Boxing now than I have been in years. Also, with great ideas like the new super-midleweight "Super Six" tournament (which will apparently be duplicated for the other weight divisions) we are finally going to see all the best guys in the world fight each other, to discover the real undisputed champions. 

Call me crazy, but I do believe that one day both sports will peacefully co-exist and even co-promote.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Godzuki said:


> Boxers are more skilled at Boxing and MMA fighters are more skilled at MMA.
> 
> Anyhoo, I think Boxing's demise has been greatly exaggerated. I've been a boxing fan for years and I have to admit that for a few years there, boxing was in a terrible state. There were too many snore-fests, with two guys you'd never heard of cuddling each other for 10 rounds. I was bored to death with it and so I ended up discovering MMA. I thought for a while there that boxing was finished, but over the last couple of years, boxing seems to making a concerted effort to comeback. What with the success of British fighters like Hatton, Calzaghe, Kahn, Haye, Froch etc. and great fighters like Mayweather, Pacman, Hopkins, Margarito, Cotto, Clotty, Pavlik etc. on the scene, I'm more interested in Boxing now than I have been in years. Also, with great ideas like the new super-midleweight "Super Six" tournament (which will apparently be duplicated for the other weight divisions) we are finally going to see all the best guys in the world fight each other, to discover the real undisputed champions.
> 
> Call me crazy, but I do believe that one day both sports will peacefully co-exist and even co-promote.


Some good points. The world boxing classic is going to be badass, if your not a boxing fan then this is a good time to start watching.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Godzuki said:


> Call me crazy, but I do believe that one day both sports will peacefully co-exist and even co-promote.


That sounds like an awesome wet dream.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Roy Jones JR had March Badness which was a hybrid boxing/MMA show that had Lashley, Jason Guida, Roy Nelson and Jeff Monson in MMA fights on it.


Just you guys wait though, Charlie Z is gonna make his MMA debut and prove that boxers are far superior


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Roy Jones JR had March Badness which was a hybrid boxing/MMA show that had Lashley, Jason Guida, Roy Nelson and Jeff Monson in MMA fights on it.
> 
> 
> Just you guys wait though, Charlie Z is gonna make his MMA debut and prove that boxers are far superior


Interesting, I didn't know about "March Badness". It just goes to show that not everyone in Boxing is an out of touch, backwards looking, dinosaur like Arum. I could definitely see Golden Boy Promotions doing something in MMA too.

As for Charlie Z, he's like a cross between Mayweather and Ray Leonard in their prime, he's almost too good. Add to that the fact that he's a totally crazy, hardcore gangbanger from the hood and I don't see any MMA fighter having the balls to step in the cage with him.

WTF!!!?? Charlie Z's been banned? Noooooooooo


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Diokhan said:


> Wow, terrible logic... How does being 1 dimensional equal being more skilled? Predictable one trick ponies get tooled by a versatile mma guy left and right. We have seen Boxers/kickboxers with no ground game fighting mma and even though they got better stand up than an average mma fighter its not so much better that it "outskills" the ground game of a versatile guy complely.
> Also your logic about a pitcher who only trows 1 kind of balls being more skilled fails too. Again it makes you predictable and a good hitter will punish you quick for it, while a skilled pitcher who mixes it up is much more efficient. Basically a good pitcher is like a versatile mma fighter who builds a game plan based on his opponents and serves balls his opponent usually has most problems with.
> 
> Same thing about your language example; How useful is your perfect spanish when you are in say... France or Germany?
> ...


Ever heard of the saying a man or many things but a master of nothing.


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

Murder1 said:


> I love mma but It takes more to be a boxing champ than it does to be an mma champ. In the history of boxing we've never had a guy come off the streets or from WWE and beat the #1 fighter to become champion and then go on to beat another former champion. it just cant happen in boxing


Your analogy is poor, to say the least.

It could happen in Boxing, it would just require a WWE star who was world famous and happened to have previously been a world champion amateur boxer.

Nobody has "come off the street" and beaten the #1 fighter to become champ in MMA. 

Lesnar didn't win the title because he was in the WWE (it just got him the fight). He won it because of his amazing athleticism and world class amateur wrestling skills.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

hommage1985 said:


> Ever heard of the saying a man or many things but a master of nothing.


Yes, but I stick by my opinion that being good at 1 thing while sucking at everything else doesn't equal being more skilled than someone who is versatile and good at several things. Plus if we take a look at someone like GSP who is actually olympic level wrestler and would actually get accepted into wrestling team of Canada (who he actually trains with) for olympics if he wanted to. 

So do tell me how a pure wrestling guy (lets say whoever won gold medal from it on last olympics) is more skilled than GSP just because he has slightly better wrestling? Sure he might beat GSP on pure wrestling match, but on top of that great wrestling GSP has 2 black belts (bjj and Kyokushin karate) plus solid muya thai skills, so there is no way you could say that pure wrestler (or pure boxer like you said in your original post) can be more skilled overall than tier 1 MMA fighter like GSP.


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

Murder1 said:


> Actually my analogy is right on. In MMA everyone has a punchers chance not quite so in boxing. Lesnar won the UFC HW belt with 3 or 4 fights under his belt. I cant imagine some local "toughguy" challenging Pacman or PBF and actually beating them back to back. In MMA it can happen and it does. the sport is still fairly new so the athletes are not there yet. dont get offended by reality.


I couldn't imagine some local "toughguy" challenging and beating Pacman or PBF for the title either. Just as I couldn't imagine someone doing that in MMA.

I said your analogy was poor because Lesnar isn't a local "toughguy". He's a world famous, freak athlete with a world class amateur wrestling pedigree.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Murder1 said:


> I love mma but It takes more to be a boxing champ than it does to be an mma champ. In the history of boxing we've never had a *guy come off the streets* or from WWE and beat the #1 fighter to become champion and then go on to beat another former champion. it just cant happen in boxing, so in that sense he is right boxers are more skilled than mma fighters.
> 
> Just accept they are two beautiful but different sports..


Rocky Marciano? I am pretty sure he was off the streets and used hardly any boxing defensively and was never beaten in his professional record. However in amateur boxing he was beaten like three times...? A lot of boxers come from the street. They train and they show they are skilled in boxing and then they fight people until they are champion. How is that different from MMA fighters?


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Do you seriously believe Brock Lesnar came in off the streets and became a UFC champion. Yeah, he was fast-tracked, but if you know anything about amateur wrestling you know those guys train like crazy. He's been at it for many years.


----------



## lagmonkey (Apr 23, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Clearly there are more people with hair!


Uh oh.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Arum got destroyed (verbally) on Inside MMA this week, by bas, GSP, hendo, and brian bowles.


----------



## Reality Check (Sep 17, 2009)

The guy's a ****, but he makes some valid points.

The casual UFC fan is usually a loud mouth drunk hick. 99%+ of the fighters have tats and a lot of big white guys like to fight.

Skill wise its going to take MMA another decade or so to be on the same level as boxing.


----------



## JasonJ (Jul 1, 2009)

vandalian said:


> Do you seriously believe Brock Lesnar came in off the streets and became a UFC champion. Yeah, he was fast-tracked, but if you know anything about amateur wrestling you know those guys train like crazy. He's been at it for many years.


You people need to realize that those amateur wrestling titles that he won was YEARS ago. He left that in 2000 and made his MMA debut in 2007, SEVEN years later. My God.. when will you people realize this.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Reality Check said:


> The guy's a ****, but he makes some valid points.
> 
> The casual UFC fan is usually a loud mouth drunk hick. 99%+ of the fighters have tats and a lot of big white guys like to fight.
> 
> *Skill wise its going to take MMA another decade or so to be on the same level as boxing*.


Wow. Ignorance at work here folks, move along nothing to see...


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Oscar De La Hoya-Floyd Mayweather: $136.6 million. De La Hoya-Manny Pacquiao: $69.9 million. "The Dark Knight:" $67.1 million. "Harry Potter:" $58.5 million. Floyd Mayweather-Ricky Hatton: $50.7 million. "Star Wars III:" $50 million. "Pirates of the Caribbean:" $44.1 million. Pacquiao-Hatton: $41.6 million.

No MMA event makes the top 8 highest grossing PPV events. I think this proves Arum right about UFC isn't doing the PPV buys that they are claiming to do.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Bob Arum's going to say whatever he feels he has to say to protect his interests, and Dana White is going to say what he feels he has to say to protect his interests. Ultimately, the fans will decide.

Right now, it looks like boxing is capable of putting on one or two blockbuster matchups per year. 

The UFC? Maybe 5-7 "must see" crazy buzz matchups per year, at least. Add one or two more amazing cards from a rival promotion such as affliction or strikeforce. And the UFC is much more likely to offer multiple stacked cards per year, rather than only one or two interesting fights per year, as boxing has been relegated to doing. 

The momentum is clearly on the UFC's side, but there will be a boxing fanbase for many years to come.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

hommage1985 said:


> Oscar De La Hoya-Floyd Mayweather: $136.6 million. De La Hoya-Manny Pacquiao: $69.9 million. "The Dark Knight:" $67.1 million. "Harry Potter:" $58.5 million. Floyd Mayweather-Ricky Hatton: $50.7 million. "Star Wars III:" $50 million. "Pirates of the Caribbean:" $44.1 million. Pacquiao-Hatton: $41.6 million.
> 
> No MMA event makes the top 8 highest grossing PPV events. I think this proves Arum right about UFC isn't doing the PPV buys that they are claiming to do.


The UFC doesnt release there PPV revenue numbers so it would be impossible for them to make the list unless they were estimates.

Also your numbers are wrong because at the time Wrestlemania 25 was the highest grossing PPV of all time and its not on your list but Star Wars 3 is. Also Mayweather/De La Hoya broke the record set by Mike Tyson and Evander Holyfield whcih again somehow never made you list.


----------



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

I dont care about his views on fighting styles. It his view of skin color that pisses me off. 

He makes UFC out to be bad because it has a lot of white fighters in it. So if a sport is mostly white its bad? Everyone who likes it is bad also? 

WTF???? Sounds racist to me:thumbsdown:

I think I may write a letter to people who sponser his articals and tell them to fire him or make him apologize.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

So the general consensus is this Arum guy is a douche???:confused02:

CC420


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> So the general consensus is this Arum guy is a douche???:confused02:
> 
> CC420


It would seem so...motion carried?? :thumbsup:


----------

